# O&w Mp Auto



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Been looking at the MP Auto on RLT and elsewhere and noticed some have the O&W logo on the dial and others just have the tritium 'T' logo, is there a choice when you order the watch or is one new and one old design?

Kinda prefer the look of the signed o&w dial, are roys as per his pics, signed for the 2824-2 auto and 'T' for the 2063 auto and manual?

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Brighty said:


> Been looking at the MP Auto on RLT and elsewhere and noticed some have the O&W logo on the dial and others just have the tritium 'T' logo, is there a choice when you order the watch or is one new and one old design?
> 
> Kinda prefer the look of the signed o&w dial, are roys as per his pics, signed for the 2824-2 auto and 'T' for the 2063 auto and manual?
> 
> ...


AFAIK they are as shown in his photos but you could always ask him if it`s possible to get the style with the logo on the dial 

He`s a very helpful chap our Roy :rltb:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only available now with logo dial :


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Roy!!!   h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff I don't think it's Roy :blink: it can't be can it


----------

